
Whitespace programming language - vinnyglennon
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whitespace_(programming_language)
======
jdiez17
This reminds me of something I wrote a long time ago. I bring you the
lovechild of Whitespace and Brainfuck: Spacefuck.
[https://github.com/jdiez17/spacefuck](https://github.com/jdiez17/spacefuck)

------
jallmann
Wrote a whitespace interpreter for a PL class in college. For kicks, the
project writeup was converted to a whitespace program that would print the
writeup when run. That program, composed entirely of whitespace, was submitted
in place of the writeup. Fun times.

------
draegtun
Here's a collection of Whitespace interpreters -
[https://github.com/hostilefork/whitespacers](https://github.com/hostilefork/whitespacers)

------
vince14
See it here in action: [http://samy.pl/](http://samy.pl/)

